# How Tall Are You?



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

What is your height? How do you compare with your friends or the people around you? Are you satisfied with your height? Do you ever wish you were shorter or taller? What are some pros & cons you've face with your height?



I'm 4'11 and a senior in high school, so pretty short compared to everyone else in my age range, even quite a few elementary kids are taller than me. I do wish I were at least 5 feet or 5'1 though, but I don't know if I'll grow a little more *crosses fingers* or if I've stopped OTL


----------



## Heyden (Oct 26, 2015)

5'5? I'm pretty sure


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm 5'7", but I wish I was _slightly_ taller... I don't think I need to worry my height though because I'm sure I'll grow some more.


----------



## Joy (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm 5'7 1/2


----------



## Albuns (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm 5'4, I'm probably the shortest out of all my friends(RIP). I'm relatively happy, I'm not too tall but also not too short. I wish I could grow another 2 or 3 inches, but that's about it. 
Pros: Can punch people in their crotch as well as not get punched myself.
Cons: Can't punch people in their faces half the time.

Hehe, but chibi is cute. c:


----------



## boujee (Oct 26, 2015)

5'0
i think


----------



## Lily. (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm 5'1 and 14 kinda short I guess I have a really really tall friend and she constantly puts her arm on my head.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm 5 feet..I've always been the shortest person in the room..lol, when I was 20, I rode an airplane to Oklahoma for the first time and I remember going up to the counter asking the lady where Gate C was..and she said..oh sweety, have you lost your mom?"..


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm 5'7. I wish I was a lot taller but I'm almost done growing. :/ I'm a guy and I get misgendered and questioned a lot and called an "it" due to my height (and I guess kinda my appearance). Lovely. I can't really think of any pros. Sigh.


----------



## aericell (Oct 26, 2015)

Lily. said:


> I'm 5'1 and 14 kinda short I guess I have a really really tall friend and she constantly puts her arm on my head.



Ahh my friends use me as an arm rest all the time!!


----------



## Lektic (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm 6'2. I'm taller than most of my friends and family but I do have a group of friends who are my height or taller. Whenever I hang out with them I feel short again.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm 5'6 1/2 (senior in high school), but I'm voting for 5'7 - 6'0 because I'm still growing.


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm 5"2 and i'm 12 ;3


----------



## piichinu (Oct 26, 2015)

almost 5'6

im 16

idc about my height
its ok


----------



## Jawile (Oct 26, 2015)

5'9 last I checked


----------



## riummi (Oct 26, 2015)

i'm barely 5'3, the rest of my friends are around the same. Im sure that im done growing so :/


----------



## Hatori (Oct 26, 2015)

Last time I checked, I was about 5'4. (Maybe 5'5 or 5'6 now?) Compared to my friends, I guess I'm at average height, but I feel kind of short for my age! 

I guess I'd say I am sort of satisfied with my height, but my family is taller than me so I sometimes wish I was just a tad bit taller, too. OTL


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 26, 2015)

Voted the incorrect one...FML
6,6


----------



## lizzy541 (Oct 26, 2015)

i'm 5'0 which is pretty short tbh !! all of my friends are taller than me but being short is pretty fun cc;


----------



## JellyDitto (Oct 26, 2015)

5' exactly


----------



## jiny (Oct 26, 2015)

Dang I voted wrong

I'm actually 4'11


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 26, 2015)

i'm basically 5'4 and i'm 21  i like my height tbh because it's basically the average height in the US for women. i also notice a lot of guys around my height on campus haha. most of my close friends are shorter than me surprisingly enough, but i do have a number of taller friends.


----------



## Twisterheart (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm 5'9


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm 6'3.

I was taller than most of the people at school but almost everyone where I live is tall as hell.


----------



## Locket (Oct 26, 2015)

Right now I'm 5'0", but in like a week I'll be in the 5'1"- 5'6" range, and I'll regret it later on


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm 5"8, third tallest of my group of friends, which is a mix between gr. 8's and nines. I can rub it in to some of my friends and that's fun.

I don't get much candy on Halloween though...


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Oct 26, 2015)

I think i am around 5'2


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Just turned 5'6
I'm only 11 0-0


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Just turned 5'6
I'm only 11 0-0


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm 5'1. Been 5'1 since I was 18. Thought I would at least grow a little taller in college but I didn't :'(
I was average when I lived in Korea, short when I lived in America, and above average now that I live in Malaysia.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 26, 2015)

i'm 16 and about 5'4.

but i feel 5'8 and taller than i actually am... until i try to compare myself with others and realize how short i actually am. xD


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Oct 26, 2015)

im 6'2" ad im 27. im a giant compared to everyone else i know.  being tall sux cause people always ask you to grab things for them.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 26, 2015)

5'2" and I'm 21


----------



## Llust (Oct 26, 2015)

am i the only person in the 4 ft zone


----------



## Saylor (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm 17 and somewhere between 5'3 and 5'4.


----------



## Kuroh (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm 5'3''


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 26, 2015)

i'm 5'3 1/4


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 26, 2015)

5'3" last time I checked.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2015)

Last time I checked I was 5'10". I'm 15.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Why isn't anyone freaking out about how tall I am for my age? XD


----------



## xiaonu (Oct 26, 2015)

im in college and also 4,11 in height. i love it alot. i like being small


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 26, 2015)

5'6". Such an awkward height. Slightly tall, but not tall.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 26, 2015)

Such a broad range with these poll options. I don't think I've ever met anyone over 6'4". I accidentally voted for the wrong option. I'm 5'2".


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 26, 2015)

6'1" to 6'2".   the only time i havent liked being tallish is playing pick-up basketball, bc everybody else on the court will be under 6' except me, but there'll always be like one dude way taller than me, and we'll automatically be on opposite teams as the only guys over 6' and i'll have to guard and score against that supertall dude...


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm 5'8". Slightly fussed about being short, but it's barely anything I'm bothered about.


----------



## Loriii (Oct 26, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> What is your height? How do you compare with your friends or the people around you? Are you satisfied with your height? Do you ever wish you were shorter or taller? What are some pros & cons you've face with your height?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 4'11 and a senior in high school, so pretty short compared to everyone else in my age range, even quite a few elementary kids are taller than me. I do wish I were at least 5 feet or 5'1 though, but I don't know if I'll grow a little more *crosses fingers* or if I've stopped OTL



You really have to make a topic about this XD 

To answer the question. I'm 5'7 and I don't really pay attention to everyone's height so maybe they're of the same height and some are shorter. It doesn't matter. Being around 6 feet is probably ideal but I'm pretty satisfied with how I am now. Like I said, being petite, short is cute and have some advantages like you'll always look younger no matter how you look especially when you grow older. I also like wrapping my arms around their head in a playful way and it's fun tossing them around with little effort haha kidding. Oh and like when you're with boyfriend or special someone, you can say "I'm tired and feel lazy walking. Carry me". There's no reason for them not to oblige if they are bigger, taller. I heard doing an act of jumping during the first hour or minutes of New Year helps you grow a few inches lol I don't know if it's true but it won't hurt to try


----------



## okaimii (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm 5'3. I'm not really sure if that's considered really short or average. I kinda wish I was taller.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 26, 2015)

5'1 and 16 years old, I grow anymore and my spine will start hurting me (scoliosis, more length= more it curves)


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm 5'8" exactly and definitely past the age where I'd have to worry about a possible growth spurt.


----------



## Mink (Oct 26, 2015)

scoliosis = 5'3 n 15 years old can't grow anymore or i will fade into much pain ;u;


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 27, 2015)

Mink said:


> scoliosis = 5'3 n 15 years old can't grow anymore or i will fade into much pain ;u;



We are very similar then


----------



## tumut (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm 6'1.


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm 5'8 and 12 years old, I wish I was taller like others ;-;


----------



## asuka (Oct 27, 2015)

5'2 and 3/4, but i just say i'm 5'3.......huehuehue


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 27, 2015)

i'm 163 cm tall which i think is around 5'4. i'm 15 but i havent grown in years ;;


----------



## doveling (Oct 27, 2015)

14y/o & 5'4 
hoping i can grow atleast 2 more inches u_u


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 27, 2015)

5'2.


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 27, 2015)

183 cm


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm 5'8" and a half... At fourteen ; o ;


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 27, 2015)

Tanooki said:


> I'm 5'8" and a half... At fourteen ; o ;



Right now I'm only 11 and 5'6 XD
I just grew an inch over the past few days..growing pains all the time ;;-;;
Me and my dad figure I'll be taller than him by 13. He's 5'8


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 27, 2015)

175cm


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 27, 2015)

I think I'm about 4'5

I'm 14 but so short xD


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 27, 2015)

around 5'7


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 27, 2015)

5'11"/180cm

My height is average which is kind of funny because I'm by far the tallest one in my family. All my relatives are super short.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 27, 2015)

6 footer


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 27, 2015)

5'4, I guess that's around average height on this forum. People like to make fun of me for being short but in all honesty I don't think I am that short anyway, I'm just slightly below average. My friends are just tall.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 27, 2015)

157 cm, so around 5'1 and three quarters... have been here for about 5 years and don't think i'm ever going to hit 5'2 :c


----------



## Megan. (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm 5'7 or 5'8. I wish I was a little taller but ah well.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm 5'1.  Second shortest in my grade.  I don't mind though.  c:
And I'm like 99% sure I'm done growing.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 27, 2015)

5'5


----------



## milkyi (Oct 27, 2015)

5'1 but I love my height.


----------



## Peter (Oct 27, 2015)

6'4"


----------



## oath2order (Oct 27, 2015)

6' to 6'1 depending on the day


----------



## ams (Oct 27, 2015)

I think I'm 6' even. So pretty gigantic for a girl!


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 27, 2015)

5'1 or 5'2, but I ain't done yet! XD
Most of my friends are taller than me, but I do have one really short friend. She's almost a foot shorter than me, and funnily enough her best friend is one of the tallest people, if not the tallest person, in our year.


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't know exactly, I'm only judging off of one of my friends height. He's about 5'4 I think, and I'm a little shorter than him, so between 5'1 and 5'3.


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 27, 2015)

5'8.
Still growing! 
Tho slouching all the time probably doesn't make me look that tall.


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 27, 2015)

25 and 5'4 so I'm pretty tall/average.

I wish I was short though :c​


----------



## graceroxx (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm around 5'1'', I think. I'm a high school freshman.


----------



## wassop (Oct 27, 2015)

5'7 or 5'8 , depending


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm 5'2 ^.^ I know, I'm tiny; but I'm alright with it.


----------



## santoyo.bay (Oct 27, 2015)

Im 5'8 wish I was shorter :/


----------



## Splendor (Oct 27, 2015)

*Sniffles* Im 4'9, and Im an 8th grader T.T


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm 5'9 which is huge for a girl


----------



## shannenenen (Oct 27, 2015)

5'3"(ish), I round it up to 5'4" sometimes if I want to feel taller. I've been this height since I was 11 (I'm 17 now).


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 27, 2015)

I am 5'5!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm about 5'8.


----------



## Zandy (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm 6 feet tall, but I might be an inch taller since I last measured my height.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 28, 2015)

sometimes the ones who grow fastest peak and get passed by everybody else over time...


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2015)

King Dad said:


> sometimes the ones who grow fastest peak and get passed by everybody else over time...



That is how I was


----------



## mogyay (Oct 28, 2015)

i'm not quite 5'7 but i prefer to round it up to that (since i'd like to be taller)


----------



## Llunavale (Oct 28, 2015)

5'10"
It sucks


----------



## Kinoko (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm 5'7" (19 and a girl if it matters) and sometimes I wish I was shorter, but I think I look good this way  My biggest fear is getting any taller though hahaha


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 29, 2015)

i'm 5'5", which is pretty average, at least where i live. i'm completely neutral to my height. in theory i wouldn't mind being a little shorter or taller, but it's hard to say because i don't know how people would treat me differently if i were. being average is ok because then it's like... not a trait people comment on, haha.


----------



## milkday (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm 5'4 and get called short by my 5'10 sister. It's quite weird when people older than you are way shorter :S


----------

